# Game PC für 1000 EUR



## dude1976 (26. Juli 2016)

*Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Hallo zusammen

Vorneweg: ich finde dieses Forum sensationel.
Toll, das es Leute gibt, die sich die Zeit nehmen um weniger oder nicht erfahrenen Leuten (wie mir) ein so tolles Hilfsmittel bereit zu stellen, wenn's um die Anschaffung eines Game-PC's geht (für meinen 13 jährigen Sohn).

Nachfolgend der vorgefertigte Fragenkatalog (tolle Idee):

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
1000€

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
Monitor (dachte an einen 54cm (22")).

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Vom Händler. Traue mir leider einen Eigenbau nicht zu (obwohl ich in meiner Kindheit mit Lego's gut umgehen konnte...). Auch wenn's hier im Forum ein tolles Kochbuch gibt... hättet mich damit fast gekriegt, doch selber zu schrauben... 

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)
Keine Altlasten verfügbar.

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
Nein.

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?
Momentan spielt mein Junge League of Leagends und Drakensang. Wird aber künftig wohl auch Spiele mit höheren Systemanforderungen spielen wollen (schwer vorauszusehen). Für die Schule braucht er standard Office.

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?
Ich denke nicht, dass wir sehr viel (zusätzlichen) Speicherplatz benötigen. Die Games sollen halt einfach laufen und gut performen. Darüberhinaus hat er gibt es nicht viele Daten abzulegen.

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)
Was bedeutet übertakten? Sorry, bin absoluter Laie...

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)

Meine Hauptfrage bezieht sich auf ein Angebot von PC-Systeme, Billige Computer, PC Komponenten, PC-Shop - CSL Computer Online-Shop.
Dort habe ich mir mal einen PC ausgesucht und mit einer, wie ich denke guten Grafikkarte erweitert. Die Liste ist diesem Beitrag angehängt.
Die Komponenten habe ich dann mit dem Vorschlag hier im Forum für 1000 € verglichen und wollte nun wissen ob die Unterschiede gross sind (ich finde grundsätzlich die Komponenten vergleichbar, mit Ausnahme der SSD Festplatte, welche in meiner Liste nur halb so gross ist).
Ich war etwas überrascht, weil ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass die selbst geschraubten PC's erheblich ggünstiger sein müssten, wie wenn man sich einen fertigen kauft.
Kann man mit einem solchen PC alle Games auf "anständiger" performance (mid bis high) spielen? Kann ich wenn nötig in 2-3 Jahren den PC erweitern (z.B. eine bessere Grafikkarte) um mit der Zeit zu gehen? Oder klemmst dann in der Regel auch an anderen Komponenten?

Danke vorab schon mal fürs Feedback
CG


----------



## the_swiss (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Den 8350 würde ich nicht so richtig empfehlen, das MB mit 4+1 Phasen ist da auch nicht so das wahre. Der CPU-Kühler dürfte relativ laut werden. Mit ner 480 aber ganz vernünftig, dürfte aber die 4GB-Version sein. Da würde ich noch etwas Geld für die 8GB-Variante in die Hand nehmen. Nur der Preis ist allerdings nicht schlecht.

Für alle anderen hier die HW aus dem Anhang:


Spoiler



PC - CSL Sprint 5919 (Octa)
Quelle/Lieferant	PC-Systeme, Billige Computer, PC Komponenten, PC-Shop - CSL Computer Online-Shop

CPU: 	AMD FX-Series FX-8350 8× 4000 MHz, mit AMD TurboCORE 2.0 Technologie bis zu 4200 MHz
CPU-Kühler: 	CSL 400 PLUS Kühler für Sockel AM2+/AM3
1. Festplatte: 	SSD 120 GB Kingston HyperX FURY (500 MB/s lesen | 500 MB/s schreiben)
2. Festplatte: 	1000 GB SATA, Seagate®/Toshiba/WD®
Speicher: 	16384 MB DDR3-RAM, 1600 MHz, Micron®/Elixir®/Kingston®
Grafik: 	GeForce® GTX 960, 4096 MB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, inklusive GeForce® Experience™
Rang 30  (Startseite PC-Erfahrung.de - Prozessoren, Grafikkarten, Tuning, Overclocking, Casemodding, Software - PC-Erfahrung.de)
Mainboard: 	ASRock 970M PRO3, Sockel AM3+, AMD 970/SB950 Chipset, 6× SATA III (6 GBit/s), RAID support, 2× USB 3.0, 6× USB 2.0, 2× Front-USB, 1× PCIe 2.0 X16, 1× PCIe 2.0 X16@X4, 1× PCIe 2.0 X1, 1× PCI, 2× PS/2, 7.1 HD Audio (ALC892 Audio Codec)
opt. Laufwerk: 	24× ASUS Multiformat DVD-Brenner (CD-R, CD-RW, DVD±R, DVD±RW, DVD R9 (DL))
Netzwerk: 	10/100/1000 MBit/s Ethernet LAN, DSL fähig
Sound: 	integrierter OnBoard 7.1 Controller ALC892, HD-Audio
CardReader: 	8,89 cm (3,5") 10in1 CardReader (SD, SDHC, MicroSD, xD, CF I/II, MicroDrive, MS, MS Duo, M2, MMC, USB2.0)
Gehäuse: 	Design-Mini-Tower CSL Wave, Farbe schwarz, blau beleuchtet, 2× USB 3.0, Frontklappe mit Magnetverschluss
Netzteil: 	400W CSL Silent-Netzteil, 82% Effizienz

Kosten	680 EUR (ohne Keyboard, Monitor und Maus)
Zusätzlich	Bessere Grafikkarte, Radeon RX480: + 129 EUR
 	--> 809 EUR
 	+ Monitor 54 cm: 100 EUR
 	+ Betriebsystem windows 10: 90 EUR
 	Gesamt (ohne Keyboard und Maus): 999 EUR


----------



## Stuart0610 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Hat das Monitor ein eigenes Budget?

Und am besten denkst du nochmal nach ob du es nicht doch zusammenbauen willst. Ist wirklich einfach, spart in den meisten Fällen Geld, kannst besser anpassen was du brauchst und du kannst ohne Garantieverlust aufrüsten. Wenn du sagst, dass du gut mit LEGO umgehen kannst, kannst du auch einen PC zusammen schrauben.


----------



## dude1976 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Hmm, das muss ich mir nochmals überlegen mit dem selber bauen.
Könnte mir jemand einen Vorschlag machen, für einen pc, den man bestellen kann, für 1000 Euro    (incl Monitor). Zb von der csl Seite? Oder gibt's dafür eine bessere Adresse?


----------



## Stuart0610 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*



dude1976 schrieb:


> Hmm, das muss ich mir nochmals überlegen mit dem selber bauen.
> Könnte mir jemand einen Vorschlag machen, für einen pc, den man bestellen kann, für 1000 Euro    (incl Monitor). Zb von der csl Seite? Oder gibt's dafür eine bessere Adresse?


Die beste Adresse ist deine eigene. Alles andere ist viel zu überteuert. Nur manchmal gibt es gute Angebote, bei denen du halbwegs kompatibele Komponenten zusammen bekommst zu einem Preis, der aber trotzdem etwas über Eigenbau PCs liegt.


----------



## ibizastyler (26. Juli 2016)

*Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Es werden sich bestimmt noch welche melden, aber generell ist Geizhals.de sehr zu empfehlen. 

Mein FX8350-System (Kaufdatum 03/2013) hatte ich vor ca einer Woche in den Ruhestand geschickt, bzw. verkauft. Ich selbst weiß, dass man nicht alle drei Jahre komplett aufrüsten muss, aber ich tue es trotzdem  mit lahmarschigen PCs kann ich nichts anfangen, weil das bei mir einfach funktionieren muss. 

Mein neues System könnte ich dir natürlich sehr empfehlen, sprengt aber dein Budget um ca 700 Euro, da du/ihr auch einen Monitor kaufen müsst. 

Persönlich kann ich dir bzgl. Monitor nur ans Herz legen, dass du zu einem 24" greifen solltest. Die Augen deines Sohnes werden es dir danken, egal wie lange er vor der Kiste sitzt/sitzen darf. Gute Hersteller wären : BenQ, LG und Samsung. Dabei scheiden sich natürlich auch die Geister, bzgl. der "Panelfrage". 

Da ich früh raus muss, kann ich leider keine detaillierten Komponenten mehr raussuchen. Denke aber, dass spätestens im Laufe des morgigen Tages eine Zusammenstellung vorliegt von einem anderen User. 

Noch schnell ein paar Infos und Anhaltspunkte:

- Übertakten müsst ihr nicht (overclocking). Sprich, die Leistung des PCs durch verändern der Spannungen, Multiplikatoren, etc erhöhen. Beim Auto heißt es tuning 

Komponenten:
Prozessor (CPU): Intel i5 oder i7 (Sockel 1151)
CPU Kühler: be quiet dark rock 3 oder advanced c1
Mainboard: Sockel 1151, Intel Chip Z170
Grafikkarte (GPU): NVIDIA GTX 1060
Arbeitsspeicher: 8-16 GB RAM DDR4 3200 (ginge auch mit weniger MHz, Hauptsache DDR4)
Netzteil : be quiet e10 oder power 10. Weiß leider gerade nicht wie es richtig heißt. Jedoch mit 500 Watt. 
Gehäuse nach Belieben; würde einen MIDI Tower empfehlen (mittlere Größe)
SSD für das Betriebssystem : Samsung 850 Evo mit 250 GB 
HDD: eine Western Digital Blue mit 1-2 TB Speicher reicht auch vollkommen 
Tastatur: sharkoon skiller pro (leuchtet schön, kostet nur 29 Euro und ist wirklich gut und für den Einstieg vollkommen ausreichend)
Maus: logitech, roccat oder Razer - so meine Favoriten. Kosten nur leider auch um die 70-180 Euro. Am besten beim Media Markt oder so ausprobieren und eine nehmen die euch gefällt 
Soundkarte: muss nicht sein, da diese on board (Mainboard) ab Werk verbaut ist. Klar... Dedizierte Soundkarte = besserer Sound. Wäre aber ein Aufrüstungsthema 
Optisches Laufwerk: also DVD oder Blu-ray Brenner. Muss man nicht mehr haben heutzutage, wenn man eine schnelle Internetanbindung hat. Falls man doch ein Laufwerk benötigt - kostet ca 60 Euro 

Das war es soweit von meiner Seite. Wenn es weitere Fragen gibt, einfach stellen 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_swiss (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Hier mal ein Beispiel:
1 Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 SanDisk Z410  120GB, SATA (SD8SBBU-120G-1122)
1 Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
1 Crucial DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT2K8G4DFD8213)
1 Sapphire Radeon RX 480, 8GB GDDR5, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (21260-00-20G)
1 ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 (90-MXB0G0-A0UAYZ)
1 LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B, 24"
1 EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 Cooler Master G450M  450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAAB1)
=937€

Gegenüber dem CSL-Angebot hast du einen deutlich besseren Prozessor, ein 8350 liefert in vielen Fällen gerade mal die Leistung eines i3. Ein i7 ist Overkill, den würde ich nur für Enthusiasten empfehlen.
Z170 ist erst bei OC zwingend, schnellerer RAM hat einen eher kleinen Einfluss, die deutlich modernere Plattform (USB 3.1, M.2, etc.) hast du auch mit dem H170. Man könnte auch ein günstiges Z170-Brett nehmen, würde dann aber auf einige Features verzichten, dafür andere nutzen können.
GTX1060 vs RX480 ist nun die Frage, das musst du entscheiden. Ich würde aber ein Custom-Modell nehmen, die Referenzmodelle sind selten das Gelbe vom Ei. Bei der 480 verzögern die sich aber noch etwas.
Das Straight Power 10 500W ist zu viel, und zu teuer.
Beim Monitor würde ich auch einen 24" nehmen, 22" ist alt, die Auflösung zu gering. Der LG ist ganz ok, habe ihn selber, taugt gut für den Einstieg.

@ibizastyler: Deinen Vorschlag könnte man in 1000€ ohne Monitor umsetzen, mit Monitor muss man da noch etwas kürzen.


----------



## Stuart0610 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Falls du dich für Eigenbau entscheidest, hier mal ein Vorschlag:

0 Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 SanDisk Ultra II  240GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-240G-G25)
1 Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
1 Crucial DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT2K8G4DFD8213)
1 Gainward GeForce GTX 1060 Phoenix, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (3729)
1 ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 (90-MXB0G0-A0UAYZ)
1 LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B, 24"
1 EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230)

=987€

Eigentlich ist die GTX1060 viel zu stark für die genannten Spiele, aber wenn in der Zukunft auch AAA Titel gespielt werden bietet sie eine gute P/L Verhältnis. Alternativ kommt die RX470 in Frage, die im Laufe der Woche vorgestellt wird, aber wahrscheinlich erst Mitte August gut verfügbar sein wird.

EDIT: Ich muss mal lernen schneller zu tippen


----------



## Schnuetz1 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Beide Vorschläge sehr gut und ähnlich, egal ob RX480 oder GTX1060 würde ich aber als Netzteil das Straight Power E10 empfehlen.
Als Gehäuse ist das Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 auch besser.


----------



## dude1976 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Danke für die Tipps.
Habe nun, basierend auf euren Listen, auf der csl-Seite eine neue Variante zusammengestellt:

- 1000 GB SATA, Seagate®/Toshiba/WD® 
- 120 GB SSD Kingston SSDNow UV400 (500 MB/s | 500 MB/s)
- Intel® Core™ i5-6500, 4× 3200 MHz, Turbo bis zu 3600 MH
- 16384 MB DDR4-RAM, 2400 MHz, Crucial
- ASUS STRIX-GTX1060-6G GAMING, GeForce® GTX 1060, 6144 MB GDDR5, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort, PCIe 3.0, DirectX® 12, inklusive GeForce® Experience™
- ASUS H110M-A, Sockel 1151, Intel® H110 Chipsatz, 4× SATA III (6 GBit/s), 2× USB 3.0, 4× USB 2.0, 2× Front-USB, 1× PCIe X16, 2× PCIe X1, 2× PS/2, 8-Kanal HD Audio
- 60cm (24") TFT 1920x1080, ASUS VS247NR, VGA, DVI
- Silent-Kühler für Sockel 1155/1151/1150
- Modell CSL Wave schwarz, blau beleuchtet

Damit lande ich bei 1014 EUR.

Muss ich damit grosse Abstriche in Kauf nehmen (im Vergleich zu Euren Vorschlägen)?
Dann überlege ich mir nämlich wirklich selber zu schrauben.

Und: für was steht die Abkürzung OC?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Was hast du denn da zusammensgestellt?

SSD: Das Teil ist extrem langsam, 120GB sind auch nicht viel
GPU: Der Strix-Kühler ist nicht gut, die vorgschlagene Phoenix ist wesentlich besser.
Board: Der H110-Chipsatz ist der billigste den es gibt. Da brauchst du keine aktuelle CPU-Generation kaufen, denn der ist sehr schlecht ausgestattet.
- Was ist ein "Silent Kühler"?
- Wo ist das Netzteil?

Musst du damit große Absriche machen? Ja.

OC = Overclocking = Übertaktung

Edit: Ich habe gerade wohl deinen PC gefunden:
PC-System günstig mit Intel Core i5-6500 - PC CSL Speed 4644 (Core i5) - CSL-Computer-Shop

Lass diese Seite sein, tu dir den Gefallen. Es gibt in diesen Auswahlen echt zum Großteil keine guten Komponenten.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Oc steht für Overclocking oder Overclocked. Also übertaktet. Steht meistens bei Grafikkarten. Bei Custom Modellen. Oder auch bei Mainboards.
Eine 120 GB SSD würde ich nicht nehmen. Lieber ab 240 GB. DIe haben auch ein besseres P/L.


----------



## Maddrax111 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Wenn sich irgendwo noch 60 Euro finden lassen wäre das ein Komplettpaket mit Zusammenbau und Monitor.


----------



## dude1976 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Vielen Dank, speziell für den Hinweis von Maddrax111, ich denke dort werde ich fündig!


----------



## Maddrax111 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Was ich als optionale Bemerkung vergessen habe. Man kann auch erst mal die HDD weglassen. Bei Bedarf auch für Laien schnell nachgerüstet und/oder einen Extra CPU Kühler wie den EKL Ben Nevis dazu nehmen. Der Boxed  Lüfter reicht für eine ausreichende Kühlung aus ist aber nicht Silent.


----------



## dude1976 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ich überlege mir, ob's eine günstigere Grafikkarte auch tut, z.B. die GeForce GTX960?
Könnte man diese ev später auch einfach austauschen, oder ist das dann umständlicher?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Grafikkarte austauschen ist relativ einfach, aber die GTX960 ist halt mittlerweile schon alt. 
Demenstprechend natüerlich auch günstiger, klar.


----------



## dude1976 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Könnte man als Kühler auch den "EKL Alpenföhn Sella Tower Kühle" verwenden?r


----------



## -d11- (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Da der i5 6500 eine vergleichsweise geringe Abwärme hat, wird auch der EKL Sella reichen. Nimm aber lieber 5 € mehr in die Hand und kaufe den EKL Ben Nevis. Da dieser einen deutlich größeren Lüfter besitzt, dürfte dieser ne Ecke leiser sein.


----------



## Ch4dwick (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

I5 6500
hyperx ddr4 2133er
asus h170 gaming
be quiet 400w straight power
be quiet silent base 600
msi gtx 1060 gaming x 6gb
seagate baracudda 1tb hdd
ekl alpenföhn brocken 2

Circa 970€

Alternativ günstigere graka und ram und dafür ne ssd dazu


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Der Sella ist gut, aber der Ben Nevis ist auch von der Hitzeübertragung besser.


----------



## Maddrax111 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*



Ch4dwick schrieb:


> I5 6500
> hyperx ddr4 2133er
> asus h170 gaming
> be quiet 400w straight power
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach keine gute Konfig.
Ein 90 Euro Case.
Das total überteuerte Pro Gaming. Für 9 Euro weniger kriegt man ein Z170 Extreme 3 mit Vollausstattung.
Die MSI ist zwar gut aber auch sehr teuer und dann noch die 100 Euro Zusammenbau ist sogar teurer als meine Konfig und dann ohne SSD. 
Und ein Brocken 2 für eine 65 Watt TDP CPU. 
Wie viel GB RAM ist denn in deiner Konfig eingerechnet?  Sollte man schon dazu schreiben


----------



## Ch4dwick (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


So etwas überarbeitet 
zwar fehlt jetzt immer noch der zusammenbau für 99 euro, dennoch sollte man hier ein recht gutes Gesamtpaket bekommen. Die wirklich guten Bastler werden da sicherlich noch den ein oder anderen euro für den zusammenbau frei machen können.
Ich lasse mich bei der komponentenwahl doch noch recht stark von gemachten Erfahrungen leiten (daher ein asus board) ^^


----------



## the_swiss (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Jetzt noch für 70€ einen Monitor oder was?

Liest du überhaupt, was Maddrax geschrieben hat?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Dein Engagement in allen Ehren und von dir kamen auch schon vernünfitge Beiträge.
Aber in deiner Zusammenstellung ist das Board teurer als die CPU. 

Das Geld, was du in Board, Netzteil, SSD, Case und Kühler steckst, reicht locker aus um, einen vernünftigen i5 da reinzunehmen.


----------



## Ch4dwick (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Da liegt das Problem in meinen Augen. Es gibt soviel möglichkeiten einen pc zu optimieren oder an teilen zu sparen in dem man auf günstige und gute alternativen setzt.
Dem einen ist die ssd wichtig dem anderen eine gute Kühlung der nächste will unbedingt den neusten usb port oder schon jetzt die chance auf m2 speicher dann haste noch die wahl ob ddr4 schneller als 2133 ubd eine k option. Bei den grakas scheiden sich die geister.

Wenn es eine Universallösung geben würde, dann gäbe es 6 sticky threads und gut.
Von daher seht meinen vorschlag als option oder nicht. Entscheiden muss sich der threadverfasser nunmal selbst.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ich finde auch das man am Mainboard deutlich sparen könnte.


----------



## Ch4dwick (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Kann man. Muss man aber nicht. Der pc ist für den 13 jährigen sohn der aktuell lol spielt. In 3 jahren sieht das evtl anders aus. Also nehme ich doch direkt nen unterbau der in 3 jahren mit ner k variante ddr4 3000er und ner gtx 1070 bestückt werden kann und dann immer noch oc potential vorhanden ist.  Man sollte dann lieber jetzt 100 mehr in die hand als am ende mb netzteil und evtl case wechseln zu müssen.
hoffe man versteht meinen gedankengang.


----------



## -d11- (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ich kann deinen Gedankengang grundsätzlich nachvollziehen, stimme aber meinen Vorrednern zu, dass die Zusammenstellung nicht empfehlenswert ist. Nimm dir die Hinweise, die ja auch Maddrax111 geschrieben hat, zu Herzen.

Wenn es ein ordentlicher Unterbau mit Z170 Chipsatz sein soll, dann nehme das ASRock Z170 Extreme 4. Ansonsten bei größerem Sparwunsch ein Board mit H170 und DDR4 2133 mhz Ram. Beim Prozessor reicht ein i5 6500 mit Ben Nevis Kühler, welcher auch Potenzial für aktuelle Spiele hat. Bei der GPU würde ich stattdessen sparen - kenne LOL nicht, da sind die Experten gefragt, was hierfür ausreicht. Die GPU wird das erste Bauteil sein, was vermutlich ersetzt wird. Dann hast du einen ordentlichen Unterbau und kannst in 1-3 Jahren bei Bedarf eine dann aktuelle GPU z.B. aus der Mittelklasse einsetzen.

/edit: Nur als Tipp eine Zusammenstellung OHNE GPU für rund € 650 / 655. Es bleibt noch genug Luft für eine GPU. Ich denke ein qualitativ ordentlicher Unterbau auf aktueller Basis ohne Abstriche beim Chipsatz. Für wenige € mehr ist sogar ein i5 6600k drin. Dieser würde aber für OC einen größeren Kühler benötigen.

Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Z170 Extreme4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/g-skill-ripjaws-v-schwarz-dimm-kit-16gb-f4-3200c16d-16gvkb-a1327025.html
http://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-850-evo-250gb-mz-75e250b-a1194261.html


----------



## Maddrax111 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*



Ch4dwick schrieb:


> Kann man. Muss man aber nicht. Der pc ist für den 13 jährigen sohn der aktuell lol spielt. In 3 jahren sieht das evtl anders aus. Also nehme ich doch direkt nen unterbau der in 3 jahren mit ner k variante ddr4 3000er und ner gtx 1070 bestückt werden kann und dann immer noch oc potential vorhanden ist.  Man sollte dann lieber jetzt 100 mehr in die hand als am ende mb netzteil und evtl case wechseln zu müssen.
> hoffe man versteht meinen gedankengang.



Ich weiß du meinst es gut und machst dir auch Gedanken.Und du hast in so weit recht das ein guter Unterbau wichtig ist. Gewisse Komponenten wir ein gutes Case aber auch RAM Module und Speichermedien kann man sehr lange nutzen.
Und die GPU ist die Upgradekomponente schlechthin.
Was du aber dabei nicht bedenkst ist das OC nicht mehr den Effekt wie früher hat aus verschiedenen Gründen.

1. Möchten die meisten Gamer ja in schön spielen,also von den Grafikeinstellungen her und dann hängt man meisten eh im GPU Limit und nicht im CPU Limit daher bringt eine Erhöhung des Taktes nur bei stark CPU-lastigen Spielen wie Arma 3 etwas aber auch nur wenn man nicht im GPU Limit hängt.

2. Takt ist nicht alles. Ein fünf Jahre alter I5-2500 taktet mit 3,3Ghz. Ein 6500 mit 3,2 Ghz. Ist also sogar etwas langsamer. Die knapp 20% Leistungssteigerung ergeben sich nur durch bessere Fertigungstechnik und damit der Architektur und nicht über den Takt. Wenn der Zuwachs über mehrere Generationen schon nur durch Verbesserung der Architektur gewonnen wird, was soll da innerhalb einer Generation passieren vom 6500 zum 6600k und ein 7600k wird mit Sicherheit einen neuen Sockel haben und damit ein Upgrade nicht möglich ohne Plattformwechsel.

3. Resultierend aus Punkt 2 verschenkt man mit dem Kauf des I3-6100 die Leistung von 2 physikalischen Kernen des I5 im Vergleich zu den 2 logischen Kernen des I3 per SMT. Und die zwei nativen Kerne machen wirklich was aus da immer mehr Spiele eine vernünftige Mehrkernskalierung haben. Nur um die Option zu haben ein minimales Upgrade von einem 6500 zu einem 6600k vorzunehmen wenn man direkt den 6500 nimmt.


----------



## Ch4dwick (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Warum zum henker ist im warenkorb nen i3 und nen 500 watt nt.... da liegt der fehler und ich hab es gar nicht mitbekommen.... 
Das passiert wenn man den warenkorb nebenbei auf der arbeit via handy erstellt.
Tschuldigt die verwirrung. Natürlich soll da ein i5 und ein 400w nt drin sein....
ich werde das gleich nochmal richtig machen.... am pc !!!


----------



## Maddrax111 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*



Ch4dwick schrieb:


> Warum zum henker ist im warenkorb nen i3 und nen 500 watt nt.... da liegt der fehler und ich hab es gar nicht mitbekommen....
> Das passiert wenn man den warenkorb nebenbei auf der arbeit via handy erstellt.
> Tschuldigt die verwirrung. Natürlich soll da ein i5 und ein 400w nt drin sein....
> ich werde das gleich nochmal richtig machen.... am pc !!!



Ein Versehen kann jedem mal passieren. Aber dann macht dein Vorschlag mit der Option ein Upgrade auf einen K Prozessor vornehmen zu können aus vorher von mir genannten Gründen noch viel weniger Sinn und damit dann auch wieder die Wahl des Mainboards und des CPU Kühlers.

PS
Und natürlich das dann immer noch der Monitor und der Zusammenbau fehlen. I3 raus I5 rein, 500 Watt NT raus 400 Watt rein sind ca 980 Euro plus Monitor und Zusammenbau locker 1200 Euro und damit deutlich über Budget.


----------



## Ch4dwick (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Ein Versehen kann jedem mal passieren. Aber dann macht dein Vorschlag mit der Option ein Upgrade auf einen K Prozessor vornehmen zu können aus vorher von mir genannten Gründen noch viel weniger Sinn und damit dann auch wieder die Wahl des Mainboards und des CPU Kühlers.
> 
> PS
> Und natürlich das dann immer noch der Monitor und der Zusammenbau fehlen. I3 raus I5 rein, 500 Watt NT raus 400 Watt rein sind ca 980 Euro plus Monitor und Zusammenbau locker 1200 Euro und damit deutlich über Budget.



So hab nen bissl gewerkelt.
An deinem Angebot kommt man quasi kaum vorbei außer man speckt noch weiter ab. =(

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Nochmal Maddrax111 Angebot und dazu mein von Fehlern korrigiertes.

Unterschied:
Meins ist 45€ teurer, andere SSD, anderen  RAM, nen MB mit M2 Schnittstelle und einen günstigeren BenQ 24" LED. Dafür fehlt der optionale Frontlüfter =/ Irgendwie kann ich nicht so gut sparen wie Maddrax111


----------



## Maddrax111 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Beim Ram merkt man zwischen CL 14 und 15 keinen Unterschied. Da reicht der günstigere Crucial locker.

Dafür hat das Pro4 kein USB 3.1 und Typ C.


----------



## Ch4dwick (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Beim Ram merkt man zwischen CL 14 und 15 keinen Unterschied. Da reicht der günstigere Crucial locker.
> 
> Dafür hat das Pro4 kein USB 3.1 und Typ C.



*seufz*


----------



## Maddrax111 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.


----------



## Ch4dwick (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Müsste jetzt nicht ein "And the winner is...." kommen? *lol*


----------



## Maddrax111 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Nene. Kein Grund zur Schadenfreude.


----------



## Ch4dwick (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Mache doch nur spaß


----------



## dude1976 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ha, da hat sich ja eine rege Diskussion entwickelt, sehr interessant. Ihr habt mir auf alle Fälle sehr weitergeholfen. Werde wohl den Vorschlag von Maddrax111 berücksichtigt. Danke an alle!


----------



## ibizastyler (29. Juli 2016)

*Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Wie ich dir an dem Tag, als du den "Fred" erstellt hast, geschrieben habe: spätestens nächsten Tag geht's rund [emoji1]

Noch ein letzter Kommentar dazu:
Ich persönlich würde keine Abstriche bei.... CPU, Grafikkarte, Arbeitsspeicher und SSD machen. Das sind die vier Hauptbeschleuniger bzw mit diesen Komponenten performt ein System, oder nicht. Nimm lieber ein paar Euro mehr in die Hand (60-100), dafür hast du die nächsten 3-5 Jahre Ruhe (je nach Anforderung)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dude1976 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Bin nun beim Bestellen, gemäss Empfehlung von Maddrax111.

Das empfohlene Gehäuse wird erst nächste Woche wieder geliefert:
AeroCool Aero-500 White Edition Midi Tower ohne

Habe dieses deshalb ersetzt durch:
Sharkoon VS4-S Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

Ist das ok, passt da alles rein?


----------



## Icedaft (13. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Steht doch in der Beschreibung: CPU-Kühler bis 160mm, GPUs bis 385mm. Ich persönlich würde mir kein Gehäuse mehr ohne 140mm Lüftereinbauplätze kaufen, aber das ist 
Geschmacksache.


----------



## dude1976 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Habe nun PC gekauft gemäss Empfehlung von Maddrax111 vom 27.07.
Bzgl. Betriebsystem: nach einer kurzen google recherche tendiere ich zu windows 7, scheint zum gamen besser/stabiler zu sein.
Dazu folgende Frage (greenhorn... sorry): muss ich die 32Bit oder die 64Bit Version nehmen? Was genau sind die Unterschiede?


----------



## CastorTolagi (23. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

64bit.

Bei der 32bit Version ist z.B. der RAM auf 4GB Limitiert.


----------



## dude1976 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Und wieso sind die Preise für das windows 7 (64) so extrem unterschiedlich.
Die Preisspanne (online shops) reicht ja von 20 - 150 Euro...
?!?!?


----------



## CastorTolagi (23. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Unterschiedlich.
Manchmal sind es übrig gebliebene Versionen aus einem Großauftrag.
Manchmal sind es einfach großbestellungen zu einem guten Preis.
Manchmal sind es Versionen die eigentlich in einem anderen Land verkauft werden sollten.
Ect. pp.
Man muss etwas aufpassen, dass man nicht über den Tisch gezogen wird, aber bei einschlägigen Portalen sollte nichts schief gehen.


----------



## dude1976 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Denkt Ihr dies ist seriös: Deutsch - Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit OEM / softwarebilliger.de
Oder habt Ihr andere Empfehlungen?


----------



## CastorTolagi (23. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Microsoft Windows 7 Prof. SP1 32/ 64 Bit (ESD-Lizenz) | S&E Software Entwicklung GmbH
Hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme


----------



## dude1976 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Windows Prof für 4.49 Eur????
Das kann doch nicht richtig sein, oder?


----------



## dude1976 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Der PC ist nun angekommen. Folgende Probleme: 
1. Es ist kein optisches Laufwerk dabei. War das nicht in der Empfehlung von maddrax?
2. Der Prozessor scheint nicht eingebaut  (ich hatte kompletter Zusammenbau mit Funktionstest mit bestellt).


----------



## dude1976 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ist der Einbau eines Laufwerks und des Prozessors schwierig?


----------



## Maddrax111 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Laufwerk ist popelig einfach. Im Einschub des Gehäuses Blende entfernen. Laufwerk einschieben. SATA Kabel am Board einstöpseln und Stromkabel am Laufwerk. 

CPU Einbau ist etwas schwieriger. Aber auch machbar mit etwas Geschick. Wenn die CPU nicht drin ist ein echter Klops von MF.


----------



## dude1976 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Bin gerade im laden um ein optisches Laufwerk zu kaufen. Ist das richtig: LG, 24xmulti, DVD writer, gh24. Für 25 euro


----------



## joshyo (23. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ist überhaupt ein "Funktionstest" ohne CPU möglich?! xD 
Wow, wenn da wirklich die CPU fehlt...


----------



## dude1976 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

So sieht der PC von innen aus (Bild im Anhang):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die CPU, welche "nicht eingebaut" kam:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo würde den die jetzt hingehören?
Muss ich für den Einbau der CPU andere Bauteile ausbauen?


----------



## Maddrax111 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Das auf dem unteren Bild ist nur der Boxed Lüfter nicht die CPU. Auf dm oberen Bild ist der extra bestellte zu sehen. Die CPU sollte also drin sein.


----------



## Maddrax111 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*



dude1976 schrieb:


> Bin gerade im laden um ein optisches Laufwerk zu kaufen. Ist das richtig: LG, 24xmulti, DVD writer, gh24. Für 25 euro



Teuer aber kann man nehmen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Wenn das Laufwerk nicht dabei War, würde ich da ja mal anrufen.

Ein Laufwerk kostet im Netz so um die 10 Euro.


----------



## dude1976 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Naja anrufen bringt da nicht so viel, da das Laufwerk wohl einfach nicht auf der Bestell-Liste war.
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Das heisst ich muss nur das selbst gekaufte Laufwerk einbauen und dann sollte alles gut sein, oder?


----------



## Maddrax111 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ja würde ich so sagen. Das kein Laufwerk dabei ist war dann wohl auch mein Fehler,ist mir schlicht durchgegangen.


----------



## dude1976 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Kein Problem Maddrax, hätte die Liste ja auch noch sorgfältiger gegenprüfen (lassen) können.
Prima, die montage des Laufwerks sollte ich hinkriegen.

Dann brauche ich jetzt nur noch Windows 7 Home.

Habe jetzt mal bei Racuten bestellt für 4.99... glaub zwar nicht wirklich, dass das funktioniert, scheint mir einfach zu günstig.
Werde sonst wohl in Amazon bestellen, scheint mir seriöser:
Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit Deutsch SB Version fur wiederaufbereitete PCs: Amazon.de: Software


----------



## dude1976 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Kann es sein, dass ich die Kabel für das Laufwerk (sata und strom) noch extra dazukaufen muss? Dachte die sind bereits dabei...


----------



## Maddrax111 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Stromkabel nein. Das Netzteil hat 6 Stück. Laut ASRock sind beim Board nur 2 Kabel dabei. Also in dem Fall dann leider ja. Je nach Bahn ob du mit dem Laufwerk etwas von CD auf die HDD installieren kannst du natürlich zum installieren auf der SSD übergangsweise das Kabel der HDD nehmen und später wieder umstecken.


----------



## XBurton (24. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Oooh nein :/ Wer hat dir denn dieses Netzteil empfohlen ;c

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, niemand....


----------



## Maddrax111 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Also wenn er das gekauft hat was ich empfohlen habe dann ist es ein E10 400 Watt und meine Formulierung etwas unglücklich. Korrekt wäre zu sagen das die PSU 6 Sata Stromstecker hat,nicht 6 Kabel.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Laut Bild steckt aber ein Pure Power 9 drin.


----------



## Maddrax111 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Uh. Das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.

Na dann mal schnell zurück schicken.


----------



## dude1976 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Wieso zurückschicken. Ist das nicht gut? Was sind die Nachteile?
Hilfe!!! Der PC steht jetzt fertig installiert und ich wollte mit der Installation starten... Geht es nicht auch so?


----------



## dude1976 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ist ja auch 400 watt


----------



## dude1976 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Nächste Frage/Problem: Anschluss des Bildschirms. Da ist ein gewöhnliches D-sub Kabel dabei. Beim PC hat es keinen entsprechenden Stecker. Muss ich noch ein Kabel kaufen, hdmi?


----------



## dude1976 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Der Typ von mindfactory meinte, dass die Zusammenstellung so gut wäre (hab vor Abschluss der Bestellung extra angerufen), hat mich also nicht auf das Netzteil hingewiesen. Möchte sehr ungern zurückschicken...


----------



## Maddrax111 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Die Leute bei MF haben keine Ahnung da. Die sind ja nur so günstig weil der Service kostengünstig mies ist. 
Dann behalt das Netzteil erst mal und halte im Hinterkopf dir in ein paar Monaten ein neues besseres Netzteil zu kaufen. Das ist einfach einzubauen und zu verkabeln. 

Und ja das Pure Power ist technisch kein Bringrr. Es kommt nicht nur auf die Wattzahl an. Ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## D4rkResistance (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Bei Netzteilen gehen die Meinungen halt sehr weit auseinander. Die Leute, die Ahnung von Netzteil-Technik haben, empfehlen dir natürlich ein effizientes und technisch-hochwertig verarbeitetes Netzteil ala "be quiet! E10 / DPP11". Allerdings habe ich mal so im Freundeskreis rumgefragt und da nutzen selbst verdammt viele Fachinformatiker & IT-Systembetreuer privat nur irgendwelche "Chinaböller"-Netzteile für ~ 50-60€ ala LC-Power, bequiet L8, Sharkoon WMP, usw. Und alle sind der Meinung, dass das Netzteil lediglich Strom liefern muss und sie noch keinerlei Probleme hatten. Also kannste dir sicher sein, dass auch dein "be quiet! Pure Power" problemlos laufen wird. 

Nur ist die Chance, dass so ein Netzteil abraucht und dabei den halben Rechner mit in den Tod reißt, halt größer, als bei einem E10 / DPP11, da diese über wertigere Schutzschaltungen und Technik verfügen. Ich würde dafür jetzt aber auch nicht extra den PC einschicken. Sollte dein Sohn aber irgendwann mal den PC aufrüsten (neue Grafikkarte, andere CPU, etc,), sollte er das Netzteil am besten direkt mit tauschen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Dass diese Leute alle noch keinerlei Probleme hatten, glaube ich aber nicht. Gerade wenn man ein L8 oder dieses Netzteil mit so einer Grafikkarte betreibt, mögen dass die Festplatten und SSDs nicht sehr gerne und das Ausfallrisiko steigt. Nur bringt kaum jemand eine kaputte Festplatte mit dem Netzteil in Verbindung.


----------



## dude1976 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ok, danke. Mach ich.
Bin nun bei der Installation von Windows 7, komme aber nicht weiter, weil ich bei der Sprachwahl nicht auf weiter klicken kann. Weder Maus noch Tastatur scheinen erkannt zu werden...


----------



## dude1976 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Bin ich bzgl Installation überhaupt noch im richtigen forum?


----------



## D4rkResistance (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*



dude1976 schrieb:


> Bin nun bei der Installation von Windows 7, komme aber nicht weiter, weil ich bei der Sprachwahl nicht auf weiter klicken kann. Weder Maus noch Tastatur scheinen erkannt zu werden...


Typisches Windows 7 Installationsproblem. Kenne ich noch von mir damals. Liegt an den nicht-vorhandenen USB-Treibern für's Mainboard. Da dein Mainboard neben USB aber auch noch über einen seriellen PS/2-Anschluss verfügt (diese zwei runden bunten Anschlüsse ganz oben an der I/O Blende vom MB) kannste da einfach eine alte PS/2-Tastatur dranhängen. Gibt auch solche Adapter von USB auf PS/2, die sollten auch funktionieren. Vielleicht haste ja das eine oder andere noch zuhause rumfliegen!? Ich hab für solch einen Fall immer ne alte PS/2-Tastatur im Keller.



dude1976 schrieb:


> Bin ich bzgl Installation überhaupt noch im richtigen forum?


Jein. Gibt natürlich eigene Windows Unterforen. Trotzdem würde ich hier erstmal weiterhin um Rat fragen, da die Leute im Thread dein System kennen, etc. Wäre dahingehend quatsch alles nochmal neu erklären zu müssen. Erst bei umfangreicheren Problemen, würde ich diese in einem anderen Unterforum genauer beschreiben.


----------



## dude1976 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Wie kann ich jetzt die Installation abbrechen, krieg heute keine alte Tastatur mehr. Pc einfach ausschalten ist doch nicht so toll, oder?


----------



## XBurton (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Wieso nicht? Er hat doch nix gestartet, also was soll da passieren? 
Und du hast auch mal die USB 2.0 Anschlüsse probier

Edit: Bitte tu mir und dir doch den Gefallen das Netzteil zurückzuschicken und dann ein be quiet Straight Power 10 400Watt zu kaufen... Es geht ja nicht um Meinungen sondern um die Technik.. Das Pure Power ist von den Kondensatoren her nicht so gut bestückt... Es setzt leider auch auf eine Gruppenregulierung, was Festplatten nicht sehr gerne haben..,daher sind die Spannungswerte auf der 5V und 3.3V-Schiene außerhalb der Toleranz durch einseitige Belastung der 12V-Schiene(in jedem modernem PC wird fast ausschließlich die 12V Schiene benutzt)
Vorallem wenn du eine bessere Grafikkarte aufrüsten willst musst du kein neues NT kaufen...Vorallem wenn du jetzt innerhalb der 14Tage noch die Möglichkeit hast

LG

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dude1976 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ja, hab verschiedenen USB Anschlüsse probiert. Dachte mitten in installation des Betriebssystems ist abschalten auch nicht so gut. Hab ja so zu sagen die Installation gestartet.


----------



## XBurton (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*



dude1976 schrieb:


> Ja, hab verschiedenen USB Anschlüsse probiert. Dachte mitten in installation des Betriebssystems ist abschalten auch nicht so gut. Hab ja so zu sagen die Installation gestartet.


Ich dachte du konntest nichts auswählen? Und wenn du nicht weiter als zur Sprachauswahl kommst ist auch noch nichts geschehen...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dude1976 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ok, danke für den Tipp. Werde mir das mit dem Netzteil nochmals überlegen. Müsste halt schauen, ob ich das alte problemlos aus- und das neue dann wieder einbauen kann. Habt ja sicher gemerkt, dass ich nicht so der schrauben bin... Und müsste auch schauen, ob die das Netzteil zurück nehmen, wurde ja schließlich fix montiert geliefert.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Bezüglich Einbau kann dir ja auch ein Helfer aus der Nähe zur Hand gehen:

Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen


----------



## XBurton (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ach komm ein Netzteil einbauen?? Das bekommt jeder hin..
Und sie müssen das Netzteil zurücknehmen! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dude1976 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ok, dann mach ich  das.


----------



## dude1976 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Könnt ihr mir bestätigt, dass dieses das richtige ist: 400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular

Und der Typ hier im laden meinte 400 watt wären etwas knapp, er würde eher ein 500 Watt Teil nehmen.


----------



## Maddrax111 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*



dude1976 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir bestätigt, dass dieses das richtige ist: 400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular
> 
> Und der Typ hier im laden meinte 400 watt wären etwas knapp, er würde eher ein 500 Watt Teil nehmen.



Ja das ist richtig. 

Und wenn er das meint soll er dir das mal vorrechnen.

Die GTX 1060 hat ein Powertarget von 120 Watt bei Vollast.
Der 6500 hat einen Maxlastverbrauch von 80 Watt wenn alle Kerne zu 100 Prozent ausgelastet sind.
Eine HDD verbraucht 15 Watt und eine SSD 3 Watt unter Last.
CPU Lüfter,Gehäuselüfter,Tastatur,Maus und restlicher Krimskrams vielleicht noch mal 50 Watt.

Macht unter Vollast einen Verbrauch von 270 Watt und das ist das worst case Szenario.


----------



## XBurton (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*



dude1976 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir bestätigt, dass dieses das richtige ist: 400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular
> 
> Und der Typ hier im laden meinte 400 watt wären etwas knapp, er würde eher ein 500 Watt Teil nehmen.


Jap richtiges Netzteil...
Welcher Laden?? Die haben auf jeden Fall keine Ahnung..

i5 6500 TDP 65Watt
GTX1060 TDP 120Watt
Mainboard + Lüfters max. 10-20Watt
Der PC verbraucht maximal also grad mal 200Watt 
400Watt nur, weil es darunter keine vernünftigen Netzteile gibt

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dude1976 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Zwei konsistente Antworten 👍👏. Dann mach ich das mal so danke euch.
Was ein tolles forum!


----------



## dude1976 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Jetzt hab ich die vertragsunterlagen nochmals genauer angeschaut.
Da steht:
Sie haben dem sofortigen Beginn der Ausführung der beauftragten Dienstleistung zugestimmt. Hierbei hatten Sie Kenntnis, dass Sie durch diese Zustimmung mit vollständiger Erbringung der Dienstleistung Ihr Widerrufsrecht verlieren.

Somit ist wohl nichts mit zurückschicken... Oder hat jemand andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## Icedaft (26. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ruf doch einfach an uns sag das Du dich beim Netzteil vertan hast.


----------



## XBurton (26. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*



dude1976 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich die vertragsunterlagen nochmals genauer angeschaut.
> Da steht:
> Sie haben dem sofortigen Beginn der Ausführung der beauftragten Dienstleistung zugestimmt. Hierbei hatten Sie Kenntnis, dass Sie durch diese Zustimmung mit vollständiger Erbringung der Dienstleistung Ihr Widerrufsrecht verlieren.
> 
> Somit ist wohl nichts mit zurückschicken... Oder hat jemand andere Erfahrungen?


Das Verlieren des Widerrufrechtes bezieht sich auf den Zusammenbau... Ruf einfach an und sag du hast das falsche Netzteil genommen..
bei mindfactory normal kein Problem

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dude1976 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ich bin mir bei Lieferumfang nicht sicher. Bei Zubehör heisst es: kabelsatz für kabelmanagement, kaltgerätkabel. Wieviel Kabel müssen zurück, nicht, dass mit dann bei der Installation des neuen Netzteils Kabel fehlen.

Ps: komme beim anrufen nicht durch, bin seit 30 Minute in Warteschlange...


----------



## dude1976 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ok, bin durch gekommen. Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Icedaft (26. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ja und? Was wurde gesagt?


----------



## dude1976 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ja, kann das Teil zurückschicken, sämtliche Kabel die ans Netzteil führen gehören zum Lieferumfang.


----------



## dude1976 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Bevor ich das neue Netzteil endgültig bestelle noch eine Frage:
hat das neue Netzteil (400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular) die gleichen Abmessungen wie das alte (400 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 9 Modular 80+). Finde diese Angaben auf der Mindfactory Seite nicht.
Um sicher zu gehen, dass ich das neue Teil auch problemlos bei mir einbauen kann (alle anderen Komponenten sind ja schon eingebaut, da besteht nicht viel Spiel im Fall von anderen/grösseren Dimensionen beim neuen Netzteil).


----------



## Icedaft (31. August 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ja, die Einbauabmessungen sind genormt (ATX), es gibt höchstens Unterschiede in der Länge (und da hast Du Platz genug).


----------



## dude1976 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ich dreh jetzt dann ab:
Habe das "alte" Netzteil vor 11 Tagen zurückgeschickt, nachdem ich extra bei Mindfactory angerufen habe, um mich über den Umfang des Zubehörs zu informieren (Kabel). Da wurde mir gesagt einfach die Kabel fürs Kabelmanagement, gemäss Anleitung. In der Anleitung steht wörtlich: "Im  Lieferumfang  des  Netzteils  ist  folgendes  Zubehör  enthalten:  Kabelsatz für Kabelmanagement, Kaltgerätekabel, Bedienungsanleitung, Kabelbinder, Schrauben zur Netzteilbefestigung". Das habe ich dem Typen am Telefon auch so mitgeteilt worauf dieser sagte ich solle einfach alle Kabel die am Netzteil angeschlossen waren zurückschicken. Gesagt getan. Waren dann also 3 Kabel, welche eingesteckt waren + der fix verbundene Kabel Strang, welcher direkt aus dem Netzteil kommt (siehe dazu auch Bild im Anhang).
Nachdem ich von Hermes am letzten Dienstag die Bestätigung gekriegt habe, dass meine Retoure bei Mindfactory angekommen sei, habe ich am Mittwoch dort angerufen, um den Status meiner Retoure abzufragen. Die Antwort von Mindfactory: die Prüfung kann 3-4 Tage dauern.
Heute habe ich wieder angerufen, da meint der Mindfactory-Mensch, dass das Netzteil an mich zurückgeschickt wird, da Kabel fehlten...
Ich hab den Jungs dann geschrieben (mit der zuständige Abteilung kann man nicht telefonieren, nur email...), dass sie mir bitte detailiert schreiben sollen, welche Kabel im Zubehör dabei sind und ich die fehlenden dann nachschicke (kann mir allerdings beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, was für ein Kabel noch fehlen soll). Und ich gehe davon aus, dass das Netzteil schon unterwegs zu mir ist. Also nochmals 2-3 Tage warten, dann "fehlendes" Kabel zurück (weitere 2-3 Tage), Retourenkontrolle bei Mindfactory (+3-4 Tage) und (vorausgesetzt alles is ok) erst dann neues Netzteil bestellen, welches in weiteren 2-3 Tagen bei mir ist: also insgesamt über 20 Tage, von Retoure zurück bis neues Netzteil bei mir....
Mein Junger dreht durch...


----------



## Maddrax111 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC fÃ¼r 1000 EUR*

MF ist zwar unschlagbar günstig aber auch unschlagbar schlechter Service.

Leises Netzteil 400W  PSU PURE POWER 9 | 400W von be quiet! Wenn du auf Kabelbaum klickst siehst du welche Kabel dazu gehören plus das Kaltgerätekabel.


----------



## joshyo (5. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Vielleicht hilft es dir, ein paar Unboxing Videos vom Netzteil auf Youtube anzusehen. Da siehst du ja, welche Kabel die so auspacken. Vielleicht findest du auch ein Video, wo jemand das Netzteil verbaut.


----------



## Icedaft (5. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC fÃ¼r 1000 EUR*

Bildergalerie, Bild 5, es sind 6 Kabel einschließlich dem Netzkabel.

[/URL]Leises Netzteil 400W  PSU PURE POWER 9 | 400W CM von be quiet!


----------



## dude1976 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC fÃ¼r 1000 EUR*

Hab jetzt daheim nochmals geschaut. Das einzige Kabel, dass ich vergessen habe zu schicken war das kaltgerätkabel. Dann fehlen noch zwei, welche aber nicht zu mir geliefert wurden... Ich ruf jetzt bei mf nochmals an...


----------



## dude1976 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Natürlich außerhalb geschäftszeit, dann morgen anrufen. Ich befürchte jetzt nur, dass dies auf "Aussage gegen Aussage" rausläuft, falls die behaupten alle Kabel seien geliefert worden. Was dann?
Bin echt schon bald soweit, dass ich das neue Netzteil einfach bestelle und das alte sonst wie zu verkaufen versuche (ebay oder so)...


----------



## Maddrax111 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Wenn alle Stricke reißen vielleicht tatsächlich die beste Möglichkeit.


----------



## dude1976 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Antwort heute per Email von MF: "Bitte senden sie das Netzteil erneut ein, die Kollegen aus der Montage haben zwar keine Kabel behalten, erinnern sich aber, dass hier bereits während der Montage nicht genug Kabel vorhanden waren um alle Slots zu bestücken."
Bin ja froh, dass MF einlenkt, aber grundsätzlich ist das natürlich schwach. Die Retoure zuerst zweimal hin und her schicken, bis man genauer hinschaut und feststellt, dass die original Lieferung nicht komplet war. So ziehen die Tage ins Land...


----------



## dude1976 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

So, hab nun endlich mein neues Netzteil gekriegt. Eingebaut und angeschlossen.
Windows installiert. So weit alles gut.
Wenn ich Internetverbing einrichten will, findet er keinen Treiber.
Was tun?
Wenn ich das Netzwerkcentre öffne und die Verbindug einrichten will, sagt er, dass keine Netzwerkhardware gefunden wurde.
Bräuchte also wieder mal euren Rat...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ich vermute mal, dass der Treiber nicht installiert ist. Schau mal in den Gerätemanager, ob da noch gelbe Ausrufezeichen vorhanden sind. Dann müsstest du entweder die Treiber-CD vom Mainboard nehmen oder den Treiber von einem anderen Rechner aus herunterladen und dann installieren.


----------



## dude1976 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ja, das wird es wohl sein, dank. Muss ich sonst noch was über ne CD installieren  (Grafikkarte oder so). Oder geht das dann besser/automatisch übers Internet?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Am besten übers Internet, da bekommst du immer den aktuellen Treiber.


----------



## dude1976 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Der PC fährt sich bei der Installation der AS-ROCK Komponenten immer wieder selbständig runter. Ist das normal?


----------



## dude1976 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ok, nun läufts.  Allerdings kann ich keine wlan Verbindung herstellen.  Fehler 651... Bei netzwerkübersicht steht "der Adapter ist nicht verbunden". Was nun?


----------



## dude1976 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Muss ich für das einrichten des wlan das Modem zuerst über Kabel anschließen?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Nein, eigentlich nicht.


----------



## dude1976 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Hmm, dann weiss ich gerade nicht wie weiter...


----------



## Maddrax111 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Da der Thread schon einige Seiten lang ist und man sich nicht jedes Detail merken kann. Stick oder Karte?


----------



## dude1976 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Bei der netzwerkeinstellung zeigts mir nur breitband an, kein wlan. Kann es sein, dass noch ein Treiber fehlt, oder sogar Hardware?


----------



## dude1976 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Kein stick. Wo sehe ich ob eine Karte drin ist? Sorry für mein unwissen...


----------



## dude1976 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Hab nun ein wlan stick gekauft. Nun klappt.  Grafikkarte installiert. Scheint nun alles ok zu sein. Hab ich noch irgendwas vergessen, damit alles gut läuft und ich den PC voll ausnützen kann?


----------



## dude1976 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ich überlege eine wlan Karte einzubauen, der stick bringts zum gamen nicht.
Ist das schwierig zum einbauen?
Was würdet ihr empfehlen?
Zum Beispiel diese TP-LINK Archer T8E - Hardware, Notebooks
?


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ob du eine Wlan Karte oder einen Stick hast, macht keinen Unterschied. Die Leistung der beiden Sachen ist gesetzlich geregelt.
Wenn du eine bessere Verbindung willst, leg ein Lan Kabel.


----------



## dude1976 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ok, verstanden, danke. Eine andere Frage: wie sehr / wo merkt man einen unter zwischen einem Intel core i5 und einem i7 Prozessor  (mein Sohn frägt, ob er mir seinem PC, mit i5, auch anspruchsvolle games spielen kann).


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Der i7 hat SMT. Das bedeutet, dass bei Multi Core Anwendungen die 4 Kerne optimaler ausgenutzt werden, sodass die Leistung um rund 25% steigt.
Games sind aber nicht Multi Core Anwendungen. Mal bringt SMT was, mal nicht.
Der i5 eignet sich genauso zum Spielen wie der i7.


----------



## Icedaft (19. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

CPU-Tests 2016: Benchmark-Bestenliste - Leistungsindex fur Prozessoren [Juni]

Runterscrollen, in der Tabelle auf "Gaming" umstellen. Der i7 6700K ist bis zu 44% schneller als ein i5 6500, das heißt aber nicht, das der i5 nicht genügend Leistung zum Zocken bringt.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Die 44% kommen auch daher, dass der 6700k einen höheren Takt hat als der 6500.
Nimmt man den 6600k, taktet ihn auf das Niveau des 6700k sind die Unterschiede in Games marginal.


----------



## Maddrax111 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Und der Leistungsindex ist ohne limitierende GPU. Was dann von den 44% Mehrleistung effektiv in FpS  über bleibt wenn man im GPU Limit hängt dürfte eher im einstelligen Prozentbereich sein.


----------



## Naitor-X (20. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Ich werde mir auch meinen eigenen PC zusammenbauen. Der Prozessor wird aber dabei eindeutig der 6700k werde. Ich habe FPS -Tests mit Witcher und anderen neuen Games gesehen, die haben wirklich Höchstleistung erreicht (klar abhängig auch von der GPU). Der Prozessor ist halt nicht gerade günstig...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Da scheiden sich die Geister. Meistens sind diese Benchmarks in HD-Auflösung. Diese ist aber heute aber nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Schraubt man die Auflösung auf Full HD oder mehr hoch, ist der Flaschenhals die Grafikkarte.

Technisch gesehen sind i5 und i7 absolut identisch, in Spielen, die kein Hyperthreading nutzen (was heute noch die Mehrheit ist) ist der i7 bei gleichem Takt nicht schneller als der i5.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*



Naitor-X schrieb:


> Ich werde mir auch meinen eigenen PC zusammenbauen. Der Prozessor wird aber dabei eindeutig der 6700k werde. Ich habe FPS -Tests mit Witcher und anderen neuen Games gesehen, die haben wirklich Höchstleistung erreicht (klar abhängig auch von der GPU). Der Prozessor ist halt nicht gerade günstig...



Ja, das ist ja das Problem. Die Game Benchmarks werden in der Regel immer mit Standard CPUs gemacht.
Da müsste man tatsächlich mal suchen, ob es einen Game Benchmark mit einem 6600k und einem 6700k gibt, wo beide CPUs 4,5GHz haben und ob es dann noch einen Unterschied gibt.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ja das Problem. Die Game Benchmarks werden in der Regel immer mit Standard CPUs gemacht.
> Da müsste man tatsächlich mal suchen, ob es einen Game Benchmark mit einem 6600k und einem 6700k gibt, wo beide CPUs 4,5GHz haben und ob es dann noch einen Unterschied gibt.



Naja, sobald die Grafikkarte limitiert gibt es keinen mehr.


----------



## Maddrax111 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Intel Skylake Core i7 6700K vs i5 6600K Stock/Overclock Gaming Benchmarks - YouTube bitte schön


----------



## Schnuetz1 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Da sieht man immerhin: i5 und i7 bei ähnlichem Takt haben einen geringen Leistungsunterschied. Und das mit einer übertakteten Titan X. Kommt aber auch stark auf das Spiel drauf an. 
Wenn die GraKa mehr limitiert wird der Unterschied garantiert auch geringer. 
Aber wenn man das letzte FPS rauskitzeln will brauch man wohl den i7.


----------



## Maddrax111 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Intel Core i5-6600K Stock versus 4.5GHz Overclocked - CPUs > CPU Gaming Performance > 2016 - Reviews - ocaholic  noch was interessantes


----------



## Schnuetz1 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Game PC für 1000 EUR*

Du gräbst heute schöne Schen aus, gefällt mir. 

Die zentrale Frage ist einfach: Limitiert meine Grafikkarte? Wenn ja, brauche ich nur eine CPU, die mehr FPS als die Grafikkarte schafft.


----------

